# Will the Big Bang test end the world on Wednesday?



## paid (Sep 7, 2008)

If critics are to be believed, the end of the universe will begin coming Wednesday when a Welsh miner's son launches the world's biggest scientific experiment to know how the universe was born "...................................Otto Rossler, a retired German chemist, said he feared the experiment may create a devastating quasar - a mass of energy fuelled by black holes - inside the earth. Jets emanating from it would grow and catastrophes such as earthquakes and tsunamis would occur at the points they emerged from the earth. 

"The weather will change completely, wiping out life, and very soon the whole planet will be eaten in a magnificent scenario - if you could watch it from the moon. A Biblical Armageddon. Even cloud and fire will form, as it says in the Bible." ........................

Full Story: *timesofindia.indiatimes.com/Worlds_biggest_scientific_experiment/rssarticleshow/3454743.cms

He said that attempts were still being made in the European Court of Human Rights to halt the experiment on the grounds that it violated the right to life. The court has, however, already rejected calls for a temporary delay in the project.


----------



## karnivore (Sep 8, 2008)

I am officially sick and tired of hearing this over and over and over and over again. Unless you have mortgaged your brain to some crackpots and preposterously idiotic alternative theories, the two papers, below, will be enough for you to know that there is nothing to be afraid of.

*www.sciam.com/article.cfm?id=quantum-black-holes
PDF

Don't worry, you will live to see tomorrow.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 8, 2008)

karnivore ate it all.

/me passes a glass of water to karnivore to top it all up.


----------



## Faun (Sep 8, 2008)

lets see what beholds, i don't give a sh!t abt it.



karnivore said:


> I am officially sick and tired of hearing this over and over and over and over again. Unless you have mortgaged your brain to some crackpots and preposterously idiotic alternative theories, the two papers, below, will be enough for you to know that there is nothing to be afraid of.
> 
> *www.sciam.com/article.cfm?id=quantum-black-holes
> PDF
> ...


same was said about genetic experiments, many specimen died...lolz. But thankfully it was kept to individual and many thing are still disclosed.


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 8, 2008)

karnivore said:


> I am officially sick and tired of hearing this over and over and over and over again. Unless you have mortgaged your brain to some crackpots and preposterously idiotic alternative theories, the two papers, below, will be enough for you to know that there is nothing to be afraid of.
> 
> *www.sciam.com/article.cfm?id=quantum-black-holes
> PDF
> ...


+1000


----------



## iinfi (Sep 8, 2008)

karnivore said:


> Don't worry, you will live to see tomorrow.



we know that. the experiment is on wednesday. not tomorrow. 
ROTFL.... haha ha ha


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 8, 2008)

Its just another news material to show for the whole month for our Hindi News channels, nothing else.

Instead of showing the truth, they are trying to make money by making it spicy. I found only "Star news" and "Live India" (New news channel) showing the truth. They told that there is nothing to worry about it. At least some Hindi news channels are still worth to watch.


----------



## vish786 (Sep 8, 2008)

am sick of it too. if the world doesnt end am gonna shoot those arses who bugged me.


----------



## krazzy (Sep 8, 2008)

And if he world does end, I'll shoot those because of whom I died.


----------



## Faun (Sep 8, 2008)

^^They won't be alive to bear the blame...lolz


----------



## karnivore (Sep 8, 2008)

iinfi said:


> we know that. the experiment is on wednesday. not tomorrow.
> ROTFL.... haha ha ha


"Tomorrow" figuratively speaking, means "future", not necessarily the very next date. Comprende ?



T159 said:


> lets see what beholds, i don't give a sh!t abt it.
> 
> same was said about genetic experiments, many specimen died...lolz. But thankfully it was kept to individual and many thing are still disclosed.


Its not only you, but a lot of people don't give a sh!t. For one thing, it might just drive a death nail into the very heart of some of their "alternative theories". One more GAP will be plugged and it is not good news for GOD OF GAPs.

About those genetic experiments - yeah, they could not make Godzilla available in pet shops.

So let me get this right...
Specimen dying in a genetic experiment (read BIOLOGY experiment) = World destruction due to LHC (read PHYSICS experiment).

WOW....thats really really really deep. And please read those papers


----------



## Pathik (Sep 8, 2008)

^^ Nice article.


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Sep 8, 2008)

thy r not doing the complete exprimnt on Wednesday...thy'l only b chking a device...some magnetic kinda...i did it on TechFreakiez...but dnt remebr


----------



## NucleusKore (Sep 8, 2008)

Answer to the topic

NO


----------



## iMav (Sep 8, 2008)

Me just wondering, that let's say a black was formed and it would gobble the whole earth and stuff, so if it farts as they say throws out or something, would the dead be back? Would we time travel? Would be in some other dimension?

On a serious note, wouldn't the scientists at CERN be the first to be eaten by the black hole? So wouldn't they be aware of this?

Also, as engadget says, kiss your kids goodbye, turn on your computer and go here and see live the collider doing whatever that it will do:

*webcast.cern.ch/


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Sep 8, 2008)

Check this post on the 'Something Awful Forums' by 'StarkingBarfish' (thanks to this guy for shutting idiots up!). It contains sufficient info to put a pessimist scientist to death:-
*forums.somethingawful.com/showthread.php?threadid=2924802
<Insert all disclaimers ever made by humanity here>


----------



## iMav (Sep 8, 2008)

^ That forum deserves the $10 for registration, with abso-friggin'-lutely awesomely wicked sh!t like that.

Anyways, guys check this ut for pics of the LHC, BANDWIDTH WARNING.

*www.boston.com/bigpicture/2008/08/the_large_hadron_collider.html


----------



## RCuber (Sep 8, 2008)

What!!! .. world comming to a end?  .. ah.. finally I have a reason to take leave from office


----------



## Faun (Sep 9, 2008)

^^lolz
your PM is reading this !


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 9, 2008)

Why care about tomorrow? Live today to the fullest. If we really do go tomorrow, well, fine then. Everyone else will go. Even Bill Gates.

Hey!!! Don't think I'm serious about this thing. In fact, I'm totally skeptical about this whole sh1tty thing. We'll live tomorrow, and that's for sure.


----------



## Faun (Sep 9, 2008)

iMav said:


> ^ That forum deserves the $10 for registration, with abso-friggin'-lutely awesomely wicked sh!t like that.
> 
> Anyways, guys check this ut for pics of the LHC, BANDWIDTH WARNING.
> 
> *www.boston.com/bigpicture/2008/08/the_large_hadron_collider.html



I have read abt it in Resnik Halliday (while solving numericals...lolz). 

This thing is a visual treat, frikkin amazing.

But benefit of doubt will be never entertained if so ever, for we wont be living to sue back...lolz. Anyway it could be good or bad depending upon the 4 coordinate states.

But attention *hores need to be sanitized. People shouldn't make a godzilla of every tiny bit.


----------



## Garbage (Sep 9, 2008)

Anybody ready to bet ??

Me : World will not end...
Another : World will end...

Bet of Rs.1K only... 

If world ends, I'll give 1K rupees... n if NOT, then YOU should give me Rs. 1K


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 9, 2008)

You are lucky to find a guy to bet with who thinks that the world will end!!!
The world won't end, and even if it does, he won't be there to receive the cash


----------



## Faun (Sep 9, 2008)

karnivore said:


> Its not only you, but a lot of people don't give a sh!t. For one thing, it might just drive a death nail into the very heart of some of their "alternative theories". One more GAP will be plugged and it is not good news for GOD OF GAPs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As you wish sire, you words are carving on stones...lolz
Your interpretations are absolute...lolz

If it weren't for the science. I would have never thought of playing a game Shadow of Chernobyl...lolz

Of course nothing like world's end will happen, earth is a tough survivor till now. 

Just a small link for you too:
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Louis_Slotin



> About those genetic experiments - yeah, they could not make Godzilla available in pet shops.


The day they will....eat your humble pie


----------



## Hitboxx (Sep 9, 2008)

To bring some tech talk into this..,

I hope it doesn't run on Windows 



> Worldwide, the LHC computing grid will be comprised of about 20,000 servers, primarily running the Linux operating system. Scientists at Tier-2 sites can access these servers remotely when running complex experiments based on LHC data, Pordes says. If scientists need a million CPU hours to run an experiment overnight, the distributed nature of the grid allows them to access that computing power from any part of the worldwide network, she says. With the help of Tier-1 sites such as  Brookhaven, the goal is to make using the grid just as easy for universities as using their own internal networks, according to Pordes.



Source : *168hours.wordpress.com/2008/08/10/10-coolest-devices-running-linux/


----------



## Rahim (Sep 9, 2008)

I thought this forum is blessed with intelligent members


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Sep 9, 2008)

Even if a black hole was formed it wud be tiny enough and wudn't gobble up the earth fully at least not all at once . So just chill out unless u have a spaceship or a timemachine . And watch the birth of a black hole in ur celestial backyard here *webcast.cern.ch/


----------



## Pearl Groupz (Sep 9, 2008)

If I really Say, I am Bit Feared of this News...
yaar Meri Shaadi Bhi Nahi hui hai...Kal Mein Mar jaaunga..very Sad 

Mera website, Mera Doctor banne Ka sapna Sab Khatam...Aab mein kya karu..
Mein Mar jaunga...Bhai ye Experimend karwa Do yaar...

mein Zeena Chata hu


----------



## Faun (Sep 9, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> To bring some tech talk into this..,
> 
> I hope it doesn't run on Windows
> 
> ...


i would say a kernel panic should occur and lets see the unknown in all glory


----------



## Hitboxx (Sep 9, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> I thought this forum is blessed with intelligent members


Don't point at me, I'm dumb as a donkey!



T159 said:


> i would say a kernel panic should occur and lets see the unknown in all glory


I can believe there are no 'Unknown device(s)' there!


----------



## Faun (Sep 9, 2008)

^^devices ?? umm....arr some elements or matter ! or may be something Karnivore can better explain or the scientists working there.


----------



## karnivore (Sep 10, 2008)

T159 said:


> As you wish sire, you words are carving on stones...lolz
> Your interpretations are absolute...lolz
> 
> If it weren't for the science. I would have never thought of playing a game Shadow of Chernobyl...lolz
> ...


My interpretations are not absolute. But I don't go looking for alternative theories just for the heck of it, or because it clears my bowls in the morning.

You are again making the same mistake that you made in another thread. What human does with scientific knowledge is not fault of science. You are having a hard time making the distinction between "quest for knowledge" and "application of that knowledge"

If it weren't for the science. You would have never thought of playing a game Shadow of Chernobyl... on a "computer"...lolz.


> > About those genetic experiments - yeah, they could not make Godzilla available in pet shops.
> 
> 
> The day they will....eat your humble pie


Either you don't understand sarcasm or you choose not to.

This LHC is either going to prove that we are in right direction or the entire physics book is to be rewritten. The chances of the latter are slim...but you never know. But what irritates me most is that instead of celebrating the human genius behind LHC, some people are actually nitpicking.

Some of us do not know, that some vital chips were supplied by Shaha Institute of Nuclear physics, Kolkata.


----------



## Faun (Sep 10, 2008)

karnivore said:


> If it weren't for the science. You would have never thought of playing a game Shadow of Chernobyl... on a "computer"...lolz.
> Either you don't understand sarcasm or you choose not to.


lolz


karnivore said:


> This LHC is either going to prove that we are in right direction or the entire physics book is to be rewritten. The chances of the latter are slim...but you never know. But what irritates me most is that instead of celebrating the human genius behind LHC, some people are actually nitpicking.
> 
> Some of us do not know, that some vital chips were supplied by Shaha Institute of Nuclear physics, Kolkata.



Yep, i appreciate science and all other boons. But anything in excess will sure be balls to boons.

If now I say that religion is not bad then it wont be an understatement. Its the people who exploited it.

And did i say that everything is science but science is not what some people think.



karnivore said:


> Either you don't understand sarcasm or you choose not to.


You got the first sarcasm but failed to get this ?


----------



## karnivore (Sep 10, 2008)

T159 said:


> Yep, i appreciate science and all other boons. But anything in excess will sure be balls to boons.


Define "excess", will ya.



> If now I say that religion is not bad then it wont be an understatement. Its the people who exploited it.


Please say that you did not say that.


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 10, 2008)

here is the live status.
Has the Large Hadron Collider destroyed the earth yet?


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Sep 10, 2008)

Hey Pessimists, happy now? Everyones alive! The LHC will only give us lots of data on the creation of the universe and will help in refining of the unification theory! Go Science!


----------



## iMav (Sep 10, 2008)

^^ The collision hasn't happened yet.


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Sep 10, 2008)

And it won't kill anyone whenever it happens. Aren't the words of the world's best scientists, CERN, UN Several Courts of law enough? I had even calculated the energy the collision will emit it was something like 9.something x10^21 Joules. Then, I calculated the energy that 6.022x10^23 particles/molecules/atoms (1 mole) of helium would absorb(using the Specific Heat Capacity of Helium(which would be kept at 2 K(-271degreeC)). I found it to be about 8.somethingx10^27ish Joules. And they've got large Helium tanks on that LHC. This means that extra energy released by the simulation of Big Bang can be taken care of. That ends it for the big-final-blast theories. As for those pesky black holes, they will be so small(category-microblackholes) that they won't even have an event horizon big enough to do any damage. And they can't grow if they've got nothing to attract!



iMav said:


> ^ That forum deserves the $10 for registration, with abso-friggin'-lutely awesomely wicked sh!t like that.


That stuff aint sh- thingy, dude! It's golden.
@karnivore, Offtopic: Nice analysis dude! I personally support rewriting of the physics books(I'm not a steady-state supporter).
Note- I had kept the calculations very precise but I neither deny nor accept errors(I'm not overconfident). So relax, sit back and enjoy the unification of 3 forces of the universe!


----------



## iMav (Sep 10, 2008)

I am not saying that the world will come to an end and call those who say so idiots. But, just that the LHC had a test run doesn't mean you start saying:


> Hey Pessimists, happy now? Everyones alive! The LHC will only give us lots of data on the creation of the universe and will help in refining of the unification theory! Go Science!


 Simply 'coz the collision hasn't occurred yet.


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Sep 10, 2008)

^^You should've read the post above before posting


----------



## Faun (Sep 10, 2008)

^^lolz you know why these things are called experiments ?

There is a difference between theoretical value and practical happening. Lots of factors affect my mighty sire.

Work out some numerical from university physics and then their practical approximation examples, the results varies significantly.


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Sep 10, 2008)

^^ Never forget Erwin Schrödinger my good sir! He developed the Wave equation on paper alone. The pen/paper combo is mightier than the laboratory! And do not embarrass me by calling me sire. I do not believe in titles. No one does these days.
Offtopic(I hope i dont get banned): I'd remove that line if I were you! Never underestimate the mods, they kill!(Mods please look away or read the Disclaimer)


----------



## Edge-of-chaos (Sep 10, 2008)

Why dont we stop wacking our heads over a thing which might never achieve consensus in reality, in theory may be it will, or it already has.

Ease yourself out, Its wednesday. The world has not ended. At least as yet.

Take a look at this interesting article on LHD, and stay chilled out.
*ngm.nationalgeographic.com/2008/03/god-particle/achenbach-text/6


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 10, 2008)

alexanderthegreat said:


> And it won't kill anyone whenever it happens. Aren't the words of the world's best scientists, CERN, UN Several Courts of law enough? I had even calculated the energy the collision will emit it was something like 9.something x10^21 Joules. Then, I calculated the energy that 6.022x10^23 particles/molecules/atoms (1 mole) of helium would absorb(using the Specific Heat Capacity of Helium(which would be kept at 2 K(-271degreeC)). I found it to be about 8.somethingx10^27ish Joules. And they've got large Helium tanks on that LHC. This means that extra energy released by the simulation of Big Bang can be taken care of. That ends it for the big-final-blast theories. As for those pesky black holes, they will be so small(category-microblackholes) that they won't even have an event horizon big enough to do any damage. And they can't grow if they've got nothing to attract!


+1 to everything, ++1 to blackholes.

Wouldn't the black hole cease being one the moment it absorbs enough matter to have its density decreased by several times ? Wouldn't gravity also aid to this increase in density ?


----------



## Faun (Sep 10, 2008)

alexanderthegreat said:


> ^^ Never forget Erwin Schrödinger my good sir! He developed the Wave equation on paper alone. The pen/paper combo is mightier than the laboratory! And do not embarrass me by calling me sire. I do not believe in titles. No one does these days.
> Offtopic(I hope i dont get banned): I'd remove that line if I were you! Never underestimate the mods, they kill!(Mods please look away or read the Disclaimer)


Many other things were discovered by chance too, remember. Here people are not doing it theoretically, its practical time. Penicillin was a chance discovery, hopefully it was a good serendipity. And countless many which never make it to the books were may be a mournful history of someones unfortunate fate. You know not every person is lucky in the flock.

So there is always a slim chance of things occurring not the usual way. Lets hope everything turn out to be calm and we get to know more rather than lost into unknown. For I believe that science can make us reach new heights or mar our future.

May be you are much more experienced in physics field, so its good that its creating a buzz among everyone.

Offtopic: Don't worry mods are not that bad here.



MetalheadGautham said:


> +1 to everything, ++1 to blackholes.
> 
> Wouldn't the black hole cease being one the moment it absorbs enough matter to have its density decreased by several times ? Wouldn't gravity also aid to this increase in density ?


Gravity shouldn't have any effect on density IMO


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 10, 2008)

T159 said:


> Gravity shouldn't have any effect on density IMO


I think the force exerted by earth's gravity can help bring unstability to the pico sized black hole.

Think about it, blackholes are always the biggest baddies around when they occur naturally. But couldn't a much greater force destabilise it and result in its expansion ?


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 10, 2008)

Guys I've some updates for you..........



> There's just one snag with all that - it's cobblers. All the good, interesting stuff from the LHC - the Higgs deiton, the dark matter, the possibly planet-gobbling black hole dimensional portal threat and/or universe-buster runaway strangelet or monopole soup plagues, dessert topping apocalypses etc - none of that's on offer today. All of these excellent possibilities require the LHC boffins to actually collide some hadrons - well, duh. The clue's in the name. But they aren't ready for that yet.
> 
> What's happening today is the inaugural, gentle bowling of some initial protons around the entire 27-km subterranean ultrachilled superconductor magno-track. That's your lot.
> 
> ...



Source


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 10, 2008)

^^If you want REAL news, get a report from CERN or Fermi Labs, not any of these n00b newspapers. They tell us what they want to, but end up twisting several bits of facts and insult great scientists in the process.


----------



## Faun (Sep 10, 2008)

^^However I doubt that creating micro black holes will be possible, if so it may be quite unpredictable.

Here is some to digest:
*curious.astro.cornell.edu/question.php?number=219

will give u an idea. I guess today is wasted on researching on this black hole thngy, anyway it will be a nice ride.


----------



## IronManForever (Sep 10, 2008)

OMIGOSH!!! I'm alive!!! I'm alive!!! Miracle!!! God forgave me for my sins!!! I'm alive!!!
  

Ah well, madness apart; the result, whatever of the experiment, will take us a lot closer to understanding the Universe. And as Stephen Hawking himself said, the LHC is crucial if we are to save human race from wiping out.  And, the innate human nature has always fueled such prospects. 

If sources are to be believed, there are 0.1% chances that a micro-black-hole may form. That amount too is obtained when we take multi-dimensionl calculations into account; which may not affect us after all.  Thats very less probability but nevertheless important in scientific terms.

Though, the black hole wont stand a chance against us as within 10^(-3) yoctoseconds,  it will vaporise; due to the well theorised Hawking Radiations. 

Thats is the faintest possibility. The capabilities of the LHC are far too low for creating something at that scale; and even if it forms; we have no danger. Ergo, you can sleep soundly in your bed, or for that matter in your wife's. 
The cosmic radiations that hit the earth's atmosphere are much more powerful than the LHC's capacities. If LHC is to be feared, then, micro-black-holes may have formed and escaped, w/o even being detected. And the phenomenon may be much more pronounced, with several hundred back holes forming each second. But we know that nothing of such a scale has happened and harmed us, hence LHC is far from dangerous.

Huh? Sorry.. This is what I call overflow of emotional tranquility. 

ADDED: And BTW, the actual collision is to take place in October, probably 21st. We'll have media all over it, again when the time comes.  This one was just a test, accererating particles w/o colliding. AFAIK.

IronMan.


----------



## Faun (Sep 10, 2008)

nice read, a concept of time travel too(yet not feasible):
*cosmology.berkeley.edu/Education/BHfaq.html#top

Hawking radiations are based on sudden creation of energy by particle and antiparticle at the event horizon (the place where after you cant escape black hole if its static one).

Normally these vacuum fluctuations (the particle and antiparticle) are bound to collapse again to reset the energy conservation. But at even horizon one antiparticle may get inside black hole and sucked up while other will reach to the outer space.

For black hole there exists white hole, mathematically. Nature love symmetry so does mathematical equations. A white hole will throw anything out fro its even horizon.

So the combination of black hole and white hole can give rise to system known as worm hole. You get sucked up in black hole and then popped out of conjoined white hole. But your survival during the transition is a question unbelievable, considering the amount of blue shift in the radiations coming with you. But thats too a concept which is not verified practically.

So may be this Hadron will tell us about something crucial or something bad.


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 10, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> ^^If you want REAL news, get a report from CERN or Fermi Labs, not any of these n00b newspapers. They tell us what they want to, but end up twisting several bits of facts and insult great scientists in the process.


Here you go:
*news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/7604293.stm
BBC has confirmed that the TEST run of the LHC has been successfully completed
The actual collision will be done in October, whose results may be out by the end of the year.
Looks like this thread will be flooded with "doomsday paranoid freaks" by then


----------



## IronManForever (Sep 10, 2008)

@T159. We may die but we will probably be in shape when we are thrown out of white hole. The same symmetry principle.  But, Id still like to believe that we'll live.  
Though there are alternate theories that deny the existence of any white-hole itself. They tend to say that all mass goe into the black hole and it goes on becoming denser... something like that...


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 10, 2008)

I guess my source was not exaggerating too much in the previous post...........


----------



## IronManForever (Sep 10, 2008)

T159 said:
			
		

> nice read, a concept of time travel too(yet not feasible):
> *cosmology.berkeley.edu/Education/BHfaq.html#top


Nice read. +1 by me.


----------



## Faun (Sep 10, 2008)

Some more cookies from the link by wisecrab:



> "We will be looking at what the Universe was made of billionths of a second after the Big Bang. That is amazing, that really is fantastic."



we need a superhero intervention to save us...lolz



> The latest astronomical observations suggest ordinary matter - such as the galaxies, gas, stars and planets - makes up just 4% of the Universe.
> 
> The rest is dark matter (23%) and dark energy (73%). Physicists think the LHC could provide clues about the nature of this mysterious "stuff".



We are still at the null...lolz. This dark thing fascinates me and everyone else...dark night, dark matter and now dark energy.



> While working on the LHC's predecessor, a machine called the Large-Electron Positron Collider, engineers found two beer bottles wedged into the beam pipe - a deliberate, one-off act of sabotage.



A beer boozed blackhole...lolz


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 10, 2008)

*cache.gawker.com/assets/images/4/2008/09/lhcloonies3.jpg


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Sep 10, 2008)

T159 said:


> So the combination of black hole and white hole can give rise to system known as worm hole. You get sucked up in black hole and then popped out of conjoined white hole. But your survival during the transition is a question unbelievable, considering the amount of blue shift in the radiations coming with you. But thats too a concept which is not verified practically.



According to modern Science, if you cross the event horizon of a black hole, you will face a slow down of time(not perceptible to you), and then will face Spaghettification(technical term for getting ripped to shreds) as the part of your body closer to the center will be attracted more. So there is no way that the white hole can get you out with your head in the right place. Life is sure to perish. Moreover, White Holes are mere results of the tendency of humans to find a symmetrical pattern(Yes I study Psychology too, a hobby).

I think to warp ahead in space, we need to know more about the other 8 dimensions(starting with time). I support the theory that if v>c, properties of matter in one of these other dimensions must be affected(Hopefully time). But anyway, that's offtopic.

Oh, and creating black holes is possible! Scientists have already made black holes using particle accelerators before(didn't you know?). The theory is to make it more dense than it can handle and it will start collapsing and sucking. The black holes created by particle accelerators till date were really small ones. They are known as microblackholes. But, they are not strong enough to last for some time or to exist outside the Particle Accelerator.

By the way, it's nice to know someone who can understand my physics mumbo-jumbo(my friends call me mad because of it). Are you a University student? or a scientist?


----------



## Hitboxx (Sep 10, 2008)

Another link to get the live feed, can also be played in your media player by copying the URL of the "video", right click > Copy URL here on Linux.

*dl.groovygecko.net/anon.groovy/groovygecko/cern/index.asp


----------



## Faun (Sep 10, 2008)

@alexander
But what all they could make was not actually a real blackhole....at least what i got from web resources...they well similar in thing that both needed string theory to explain. More of a nuclear force black hole than gravitational ones.

I believe in philosophy. There is always room. World is strange and for that matter you dont even know what your 80% grey matter actually do. There is a great deal of dark knowledge inside our brain, may be some thing that can give us an answer to many things. But people have a tendency to peek outside instead of looking unto own self.

I believe in Buddha's wisdom. Thought my religion is different. There are many things one can learn.

I used to learn from reference books as a hobby, not that i was preparing to crack some exams. Still have University Physics, Morrison Boyd, FInar, JD Lee, H C Verma, Stout and Green, Ebbing etc. Biology was my prime interest, but somehow due to circumstances ended up pursuing BE. 

There was a recent incident when I came to know how horrible the basic facilities has become. A doctor now only wants money, even at the life of a poor thing. But internet helped me to save that life. First use of internet in my entire life that saved someone  Its great to have it for free and people in forum/web helping each other, sharing and caring.

Sometime I think this virtual world is much better than the real world which is more like a flawed design. No wonder people will call you strange if you behave normally, cause world is too fcuked up now to appreciate normal person.

Another tid-bit from Hitboxx provided link:;



> the data extracted may take another decade or two to unravel and interpret


Hope world won't change much till we interpret it...lolz


----------



## IronManForever (Sep 10, 2008)

alexanderthegreat said:
			
		

> According to modern Science, if you cross the event horizon of a black hole, you will face a slow down of time(not perceptible to you), and then will face Spaghettification(technical term for getting ripped to shreds) as the part of your body closer to the center will be attracted more. So there is no way that the white hole can get you out with your head in the right place. Life is sure to perish. Moreover, White Holes are mere results of the tendency of humans to find a symmetrical pattern(Yes I study Psychology too, a hobby).


And what evidences do you have against the probability of the existence of the white-holes? 



			
				alexanderthegreat said:
			
		

> I think to warp ahead in space, we need to know more about the other 8 dimensions(starting with time). I support the theory that if v>c, properties of matter in one of these other dimensions must be affected(Hopefully time). But anyway, that's offtopic.


You mean to say that traveling faster than light/information is one of the ways to time travel into future, isnt it?



			
				alexanderthegreat said:
			
		

> Oh, and creating black holes is possible! Scientists have already made black holes using particle accelerators before(didn't you know?). The theory is to make it more dense than it can handle and it will start collapsing and sucking. The black holes created by particle accelerators till date were really small ones. They are known as microblackholes. But, they are not strong enough to last for some time or to exist outside the Particle Accelerator.


Well, scientist havent actually made microblackholes, they have manged to get some evidences of formation of a distant-precursor-primordial-microblackhole in their earlier particle accelerators, RHIC or something?



			
				alexanderthegreat said:
			
		

> By the way, it's nice to know someone who can understand my physics mumbo-jumbo(my friends call me mad because of it). Are you a University student? or a scientist?


Id be glad if it was a complement. 

IronMan.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 10, 2008)

IronManForever said:


> You mean to say that traveling faster than light/information is one of the ways to time travel into future, isnt it?



Have u forgot Einstein...........theory of relativity??


----------



## IronManForever (Sep 10, 2008)

T159 said:
			
		

> I believe in philosophy. There is always room. World is strange and for that matter you dont even know what your 80% grey matter actually do. There is a great deal of dark knowledge inside our brain, may be some thing that can give us an answer to many things. But people have a tendency to peek outside instead of looking unto own self.
> 
> I believe in Buddha's wisdom. Thought my religion is different. There are many things one can learn.
> 
> ...


And how does this even perpherally relate to the LHC? 

And BTW, the LHC is nothing; proudly presenting the Very large Hadron Collider. 



			
				rhitwick said:
			
		

> Have u forgot Einstein...........theory of relativity??


Course not.  I mean, I was asking alexander if that was what he was saying. Sorry if it sounded noobish.


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Sep 10, 2008)

IronManForever said:


> And what evidences do you have against the probability of the existence of the white-holes?


But it's existence has to be proven first! Baaah...! Drop it! You know... I think these White holes and God are very similar. Maybe brothers? lol!


IronManForever said:


> You mean to say that traveling faster than light/information is one of the ways to time travel into future, isnt it?


Yup I meant it! A bit not-to-the-point, I agree! But you see? It won't affect time from our frame of reference but it will(might) do it for others so it will cause us to go ahead in time making us reach our destination faster! Or does that sound weird? Anyway!


			
				T159 said:
			
		

> Sometime I think this virtual world is much better than the real world which is more like a flawed design. No wonder people will call you strange if you behave normally, cause world is too ****** up now to appreciate normal person.


I agree! the real world is not a nice place anymore. By the way, the 80% grey matter does not have any kind of built-in knowledge of the cosmos(In my opinion). I think it is vestigial. Humans are capable of much more like Hypnosis, Telekinesis etc(I'm Serious).



			
				IronManForever said:
			
		

> And BTW, the LHC is nothing; proudly presenting the Very large Hadron Collider.


I'd only like to say: ! Wait a min., it's only hypothetical according to wikipedia (was at least).


----------



## Faun (Sep 10, 2008)

alexanderthegreat said:


> Humans are capable of much more like Hypnosis, Telekinesis etc(I'm Serious).



Thats one possibility am looking for and waiting to be discovered. Telekinesis, Telepathy, Pyrokinesis etc. Our own body is highly efficient self sustained system. Remember how some things are just involuntary, you don't suffocate yourself by holding your breath and the bile juice secretes when there is food down the gut not any other time. The three line of defense, T-Killer cells antibodies. Immune system, lymphatic system. Bone marrow for blood cells and spleen in small child for blood cells. liquid breathing capability in babies inside womb. Sympathetic and parasympetheic system. Corpus callosum that joins two hemisphere. Blood doesn't clot in vessels, but platelets do a good job in external injuries. Veins have valves but arteries doesn't have valves. Heart beats throughout the life without even exhausting for a bit. Liver is a great source to check what ailment one have. Different types of skeletal joints, the most free ball and socket shoulder joint and the most powerful hinge knee joint. Its all more fascinating than anything, even astronomical phenomena. We are a shophisticated machine...lolz

There is this one philosophy that the people before us were more technologically advanced than us. Somehow the whole civilization got wiped out may by some natural catastrophe or some weird experiment, we never know. 

How can one make pyramid with old methods, its not a child's play. The surface of each boulder was polished and cut to the perfection, drilled to the roundness that only extremely high powerful laser can do. Many other structures. The iron pillar in India and other things.


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 10, 2008)

So this day goes by just like any other day. We are still alive.
Yawn....


----------



## Faun (Sep 10, 2008)

^^listless...huh


----------



## gauravsuneja (Sep 10, 2008)

not b4 i buy iphone .no need to fear dear*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/25.png


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 10, 2008)

Guys,
The real excitement will begin next month  
Whot say about that?


----------



## victor_rambo (Sep 10, 2008)

This experiment is the worst prank I had n my life. 
I had my E.N.T. (Ear-Nose-Throat) exam today and I went half-unprepared thinking that the world will end today by 12:30 and that if we survive, i shall then study the rest of the part for the next exam. you can imagine what has happened with me in the exam hall. i had to pass my time looking and here-n-there 

But I will pass in this exam!


----------



## Faun (Sep 10, 2008)

gauravsuneja said:


> not b4 i buy iphone .no need to fear dear*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/25.png


I wish you never get one soon, not before i feel bored of life...lolz


----------



## karnivore (Sep 10, 2008)

alexanderthegreat said:


> Humans are capable of much more like Hypnosis, Telekinesis etc(I'm Serious).


You were going great...until that line.


----------



## Faun (Sep 10, 2008)

^^lolz
underestimate, you must !


----------



## iinfi (Sep 10, 2008)

the real collisions of the particles i think is gona begin only by the 21st of october or something if i m not wrong. today they only started the machine.


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 10, 2008)

^^
Yup you are right.
On 21st of Oct, the LHC will be put to real use.
Today as just a test run to see if atleast one Proton can successively go through the 27Km long tunnel, and it was indeed successful. 
It is said that the laws of Physics will be questioned, tried and tested here for the first time in history
Who knows? maybe our textbooks and concepts will undergo a revolutionary change
@rohan_shenoy
I cannot believe YOU actually fell for it


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 10, 2008)

damn!! i'm still alive!! at least i think i m....


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 10, 2008)

How do I request the mods to change the title/location of this thread now that we are still alive? 
@Klaw-24
Me too alive  
Where is that thread starter? 
I have some pretty nice things to say about him 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Kidding man 
Peace


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 10, 2008)

Reminds me of this:

*in.youtube.com/watch?v=RthZgszykLs


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 10, 2008)

^^
Nice One


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 10, 2008)

and BIG BANG... my ar$e!! I didn't even hear a SQUEAK!!


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 10, 2008)

ROFL ROFL ROFL ROFL


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 10, 2008)

*www.hasthelhcdestroyedtheearth.com/
^^LOL


Am I dead ?? Let me check....NO. Maybe my heart is dead but not me......I R ALIVE 



> not b4 i buy iphone .no need to fear dear


OMG ROFL..... 

Guys, have on word of advice for you......dont watch IndiaTV and dont read sh1t evening newspapers in local language....dont bother watching AajTak Tez .

Follow this^ and you will live....


----------



## eggman (Sep 10, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> I R ALIVE



lol


----------



## paid (Sep 10, 2008)

ahhh much relief nice to c u again  these news channels make things overhyped just for TRP masala


----------



## victor_rambo (Sep 10, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> @rohan_shenoy
> I cannot believe YOU actually fell for it


OK, it was an artificial joke 
but it is true that I went semi-prepared for the exam  but not due to this reason


----------



## adi007 (Sep 10, 2008)

I read in news that the exp is conducted underground and is slightly nuclear...
If it is,then it is bad... guys don't think that the effect of the exp will be instantaneous..
It might take many years....

I have heard that 10,000 people are working ..
Also heard that India too have given funds
WTH
If u ask me many i mean many such exp are big flops and is huge waste of money and time..
Let them devote their time to improve our life and technology....
Dunno whether u guys agree with me or not but i am against this exp...


----------



## paid (Sep 10, 2008)

*Update outcome of these newschannel:

Fearing end of the world, girl commits suicide in MP*
         A 16-year-old girl in Madhya Pradesh allegedly committed suicide after watching news about the possibility of the end of earth, following the atom-smasher experiment in Geneva that began on Wednesday. Source: *www.rediff.com/news/2008/sep/10end.htm


----------



## phreak0ut (Sep 11, 2008)

^Pah! What a pathetic girl! 

I did hear one bang in my room. It was just me farting  Everyone's alive at my home


----------



## IronManForever (Sep 11, 2008)

My My... The Media is so so.... I watched BBC and CNN. Those guys at least knowhow to handle stuff... 



			
				alexanderthegreat said:
			
		

> Yup I meant it! A bit not-to-the-point, I agree! But you see? It won't affect time from our frame of reference but it will(might) do it for others so it will cause us to go ahead in time making us reach our destination faster! Or does that sound weird? Anyway!


Doesnt make a pennyworth of difference. If you Travel much much faster than light/information; you are time travelling, dont you think so? Of course, when a person time-travels, that isnt much of a difference to himself. Its others who see him beforehand at a place; and others who see him at two places at the same time, wtc. Got such ideas from Cartoons, you know. Justice league, Flash.. ring a bell?


----------



## karnivore (Sep 11, 2008)

adi007 said:


> Let them devote their time to improve our life and *technology*....


...and how do u suppose that will be done ? By chanting a _mantra_ ?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 11, 2008)

paid said:


> *Update outcome of these newschannel:
> 
> Fearing end of the world, girl commits suicide in MP*
> A 16-year-old girl in Madhya Pradesh allegedly committed suicide after watching news about the possibility of the end of earth, following the atom-smasher experiment in Geneva that began on Wednesday. Source: *www.rediff.com/news/2008/sep/10end.htm



Seriously, people need to get a grip on themselves!!


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Sep 11, 2008)

hmm... I completed Doom 3 today thinking i might not get the chance if all of us were really doomed  Just kiddin, but ya i finished Doom 3 in 1 day (of course i cheated  )


----------



## IronManForever (Sep 11, 2008)

karnivore said:


> ...and how do u suppose that will be done ? By chanting a _mantra_ ?



ROFL!! ROFL!!


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Sep 11, 2008)

phreak0ut said:


> ^Pah! What a pathetic girl!
> 
> I did hear one bang in my room. It was just me farting  Everyone's alive at my home



How Amazing


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 11, 2008)

I just hope some idiot has run up HUGE credit card bills hoping that the world will end today... ahh, what I wouldn't give to see the look on his face now


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm daring to summarize d discusion till now


T159 said:


> genetic experiments


T experiments on gene tech.....



krazzy said:


> And if he world does end, I'll shoot those because of whom I died.


Krazy going krazzy.....



karnivore said:


> genetic experiment = World destruction due to LHC
> WOW....thats really really really deep.


Karnivore proves it man.......and really amized of his hidden intellegence.



Charan said:


> What!!! .. world comming to a end?  .. ah.. finally I have a reason to take leave from office


 Charan got another excuse to bunk from office........



beta testing said:


> Why care about tomorrow? Live today to the fullest.


beta has gone philosophical way..........sab Maya hai bhai.........



T159 said:


> I have read abt it in Resnik Halliday
> People shouldn't make a godzilla of every tiny bit.


T remembers old days and asks not to make tiny Godzillas.......



Garbage said:


> Anybody ready to bet ??
> Me : World will not end...
> Another : World will end...
> Bet of Rs.1K only...


Garbage is d Man, got new business idea.......



rahimveron said:


> I thought this forum is blessed with intelligent members


 rahimveron is suspicious about his geek status and so-called geek friends......



Pearl Groupz said:


> If I really Say, I am Bit Feared of this News...
> yaar Meri Shaadi Bhi Nahi hui hai...Kal Mein Mar jaaunga..very Sad
> 
> Mera website, Mera Doctor banne Ka sapna Sab Khatam...Aab mein kya karu..
> ...


Pearl is depressed..........uska shadi bhi nahi hua hai.......can anyone help him b4 October, world is going to end in October right?



karnivore said:


> You are having a hard time making the distinction between "quest for knowledge" and "application of that knowledge"
> 
> Either you don't understand sarcasm or you choose not to.
> 
> This LHC is either going to prove that we are in right direction or the entire physics book is to be rewritten.


Karnivore is very good in English literature........we all need a few sessions with him...........and he wants to write Physics book(yeh Joke hai karni, don't pounce on me)



T159 said:


> You got the first sarcasm but failed to get this ?


Ehh........I gues I was wrong, T is better than Karnivore in English literature.



karnivore said:


> Define "excess"


C karnivore accepted and taking class



alexanderthegreat said:


> And it won't kill anyone whenever it happens. Aren't the words of the world's best scientists, CERN, UN Several Courts of law enough? I had even calculated the energy the collision will emit it was something like 9.something x10^21 Joules. Then, I calculated the energy that 6.022x10^23 particles/molecules/atoms (1 mole) of helium would absorb(using the Specific Heat Capacity of Helium(which would be kept at 2 K(-271degreeC)). I found it to be about 8.somethingx10^27ish Joules. And they've got large Helium tanks on that LHC. This means that extra energy released by the simulation of Big Bang can be taken care of. That ends it for the big-final-blast theories. As for those pesky black holes, they will be so small(category-microblackholes) that they won't even have an event horizon big enough to do any damage. And they can't grow if they've got nothing to attract!


alexanderthegreat does some math



T159 said:


> I guess today is wasted on researching on this black hole thngy,


T wasted one important day of his life researching micro black hole......(are waste hi karna tha to macro pe karta)



IronManForever said:


> OMIGOSH!!! I'm alive!!! I'm alive!!! Miracle!!! God forgave me for my sins!!! I'm alive!!!


IronMan is happy that he's alive.........who can kill IronMan??!!!



T159 said:


> a concept of time travel too
> So the combination of black hole and white hole can give rise to system known as worm hole.


 How about Junior BlackHole or Junior WhiteHole



T159 said:


> we need a superhero intervention to save us
> dark night, dark matter and now dark energy.
> A beer boozed blackhole...lolz


 T needs a super hero.........calling DarkNight and his new friends.......and discovers that Black holes booze.........nice discovery



T159 said:


> I believe in philosophy.
> I believe in Buddha's wisdom.
> Sometime I think this virtual world is much better than the real world which is more like a flawed design. No wonder people will call you strange if you behave normally, cause world is too fcuked up now to appreciate normal person.


T gets philosophical and asks blessings of Buddha.....T is so fcuked of material world he loves virtual world.......T we miss u......plz come back 



IronManForever said:


> And what evidences do you have against the probability of the existence of the white-holes?
> You mean to say that traveling faster than light/information is one of the ways to time travel into future, isnt it?


IronMan in work.........investigating the truth.......



rhitwick said:


> Have u forgot Einstein...........theory of relativity??


I brought Einstein here..........if only DaVinci, Plato, Socretes,Euclid were eager enough to come....



alexanderthegreat said:


> White holes and God are very similar. Maybe brothers


Proved, proved, proved........White holes and God are brothers.......yes I knew it.......kuch to gadbad hai.......



beta testing said:


> We are still alive.
> Yawn....


Beta is not happy that he's alive.......



gauravsuneja said:


> not b4 i buy iphone


iPhone has changed a lot of people and their dreams



rohan_shenoy said:


> This experiment is the worst prank I had n my life.
> I had my E.N.T. (Ear-Nose-Throat) exam today and I went half-unprepared thinking that the world will end today by 12:30 and that if we survive, i shall then study the rest of the part for the next exam. you can imagine what has happened with me in the exam hall. i had to pass my time looking and here-n-there
> But I will pass in this exam!


rohon believed the world and got a  pay back.......yeh bari jalim dunia hai........khatam hi nahi hoti.... 



KPower Mania said:


> Guys, have on word of advice for you......dont watch IndiaTV and dont read sh1t evening newspapers in local language....dont bother watching AajTak Tez .Follow this^ and you will live....


KPMania discloses his mantra of long life.........are meri mummy bhi yehi bolti hai.........if only I would've listened....



adi007 said:


> Dunno whether u guys agree with me or not but i am against this exp...


We r also against.........arre abhi to Pearl ke shadi mein nachna hai.....



paid said:


> *
> Fearing end of the world, girl commits suicide in MP*


paid brought a shocking news, by d way he's d thread starter........so its his responsibility to arrange ignition........



phreak0ut said:


> ^Pah! What a pathetic girl!
> 
> I did hear one bang in my room. It was just me farting  Everyone's alive at my home


 phreakOut is angry as one more girl got lessened from earth b4 he could propose her.........are first rectify ur habit of farting..........none is able to come near u.........then girls


OK...........I guess the few friends I've made in this forum.............have started PMing mods to ban me...........plz guys.........don't take anything personally.........I was just joking...........If i've hurt anyone.....I'm sorry.......


----------



## kumarmohit (Sep 11, 2008)

So apart from one girl, we are all still here, all accounted for. Now I have always found that Girls and Sci Tech are not close friends, but this....


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Sep 11, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> alexanderthegreat does some math


lol Thanks, if that was a complement(which I doubt).


			
				rhitwick; said:
			
		

> Proved, proved, proved........White holes and God are brothers.......yes I knew it.......kuch to gadbad hai.......


I was just joking about that one. Forgot to include a 


			
				paid said:
			
		

> Update outcome of these newschannel:
> 
> Fearing end of the world, girl commits suicide in MP
> A 16-year-old girl in Madhya Pradesh allegedly committed suicide after watching news about the possibility of the end of earth, following the atom-smasher experiment in Geneva that began on Wednesday. Source: *www.rediff.com/news/2008/sep/10end.htm


That's exactly what I had been fearing all along! WHY dont people reflect and use that squashy thing between their ears!(NO! not the nose!). This is sure to affect all kiddos. But 16year olds too? thats old enough for some wisdom! Pathetic!(Meaning to offend no one, Ghosts please read the disclaimer and/or look away)


----------



## iinfi (Sep 11, 2008)

6.1 Richter earthquake hits Iran  
Doomsayers link Iran quake to 'Big Bang'


----------



## Faun (Sep 11, 2008)

^^^hahaha....lolz tahts ridiculous


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 11, 2008)

iinfi said:


> 6.1 Richter earthquake hits Iran
> Doomsayers link Iran quake to 'Big Bang'



I spilled my cup of tea... **** the BIG BANG!!!


----------



## alter_ego (Sep 11, 2008)

According to today's TOI India TV & Aaj Tak has been warned by I & B ministry to refrain from spreading mis-information & put the news in correct perspective.

For once I & B ministry has done its job fairly because its high time these rougue news channels esp. India TV bring some credibility in their programming.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 11, 2008)

alter_ego said:


> According to today's TOI India TV & Aaj Tak has been warned by I & B ministry to refrain from spreading mis-information & put the news in correct perspective.
> 
> For once I & B ministry has done its job fairly because its high time these rougue news channels esp. India TV bring some credibility in their programming.



IndiaTV is a disgrace. Period.


----------



## karnivore (Sep 11, 2008)

@rhitwick

Thanks a lot for the comic relief.


----------



## IronManForever (Sep 11, 2008)

@rhitwick; awesome man.
Trust me, IronMan hasnt got the potential to stand against a black hole.  (Though flash can  )
..
..
But, so sorry. PMed the mods already.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 11, 2008)

IndiaTV......its the next CN .


----------



## chesss (Sep 11, 2008)

Has the large hadron collider destroyed the world yet


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 11, 2008)

but i would love to see examples or Rohan but unlike him they instead really believed that world would end and thought it was last day and planned nothing to do and wasted time !! 
and put up with loved ones in a room praying to GOD !!!

ROFL !! ROFL !! ROFL !!!!!!!

guys check out here what's happening live

here at this website.
*www.cyriak.co.uk/lhc/lhc-webcams.html


----------



## 1080p (Sep 12, 2008)

Hey  that was the clockwise test. Wait for the anti-clockwise test. Then when they begin both...simultaneously... bolt the door!!! At least be vaporised with a false sense of security, if you believe it will end the world.


----------



## IronManForever (Sep 13, 2008)

^^Me thinks you did not go through the whole thread. Of course, the test on Wednesday was just a, well, test. Before actual experiments, they need to check if the damn thing works or not, isnt it? 
And there are implications of what may happen during the experiment and its consequences. So flip back, read and click on the links provided by users. Trust me, you'll love it.


----------



## paid (Sep 13, 2008)

*Now Hackers attack Large Hadron Collider*

Hackers have mounted an attack on the Large Hadron Collider, raising concerns about the security of the biggest experiment in the world as it passes an important new milestone....." 
Source: *www.telegraph.co.uk/earth/main.jhtml?xml=/earth/2008/09/12/scicern212.xml


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi,
*www.phdcomics.com/comics/archive/phd091208s.gif


----------



## Faun (Sep 15, 2008)

^^lol...but why isn't anyone talking about chemistry and biology ?

Everyone seems to be obsessed with physics.


----------



## karnivore (Sep 15, 2008)

^^ I share your feelings. But so do they



> Dallas, TX – Scientists from the Evolutionary Acceleration Research Institute (EARI) announced that the first test of the Giant Animal Smasher (GAS) will begin on December 19, 2008, the 41st anniversary of the premiere of _Dr. Dolittle_.
> 
> Dr. Thomas Malwin, head of the research project, said, "The first test runs will only accelerate microscopic life-forms like bacteria and viruses to high speeds, but theoretically the GAS can handle animals as large as squirrels, hence the squirrel smasher moniker."
> 
> ...


----------



## Faun (Sep 15, 2008)

^^let the scientist be the first specimen ;p


----------



## freshseasons (Sep 15, 2008)

Eh i missed the forums these days..and ofcourse couldnt follow whatever you discussed.
  But to end it all did the World end on Tuesday ? You tell me pls.


----------



## IronManForever (Sep 16, 2008)

@ karnivore.... is this true?


----------



## nvidia (Sep 16, 2008)

> One scientist at CERN, home of the Large Hadron Collider, said, "Biologists are just jealous of all the attention the LHC has been getting. Since they aren't real scientists, they had to come up with this atrocity. Next thing you know the psychologists will build a brain smasher to compete."


lolz


----------



## eggman (Sep 16, 2008)

Brain Smasher????
Ha ha ha...........Funniest thing I've heard today

lolz


----------



## karnivore (Sep 16, 2008)

IronManForever said:


> @ karnivore.... is this true?


NAH...its a spoof...


----------



## IronManForever (Sep 17, 2008)

^^ grr.  , you had me going for a moment...

nice one.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 17, 2008)

To get an idea how LHC works, u can check this video.
YouTube link: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6ynp-slHig


----------



## IronManForever (Sep 18, 2008)

^^ Thanx for the link.


----------

